# Scared of cage?



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

I got my tiel today!!! And she's beautiful! I actually don't know if its a he or she....but very very pretty. She is fine out of the cage, already bonded with both my boyfriend and I, she runs right over to us and hops onto us!!! But he/she is very quiet in the cage, and not very interested in looking around. I know she needs to get used to a new environment, but is this normal?? He/she is 9 weeks old, and chirps outside of the cage (it took a little for her to do this) but in the cage she stays still and just sleeps. Any help would be appreciated, I'm a nervous new mommy!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It could very well be that she's not used to a smaller cage. I don't know what she was in before but it usually takes them at least a couple of days to adjust to new surroundings. Don't worry, it sounds like she's pretty comfortable with you. That's half the battle. Make sure you leave a night light on for her.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like she is just getting use to her new home. It can take a while for them to get use to everything. If she is still sleeping all the time in a few days you could always take her to an avain vet for a check up but I would not worry too much yet


----------

